# Ciao (a) tutti



## francisgranada

Ciao (a) tutti!

Ho una seplicissima domanda: va bene dire "Ciao, tutti!" invece di "Ciao a tutti!", oppure no?

Precisazione:

Secoli fà, avevo scritto una volta (sul nostro forum) "Ciao, tutti!" e poi sono stato corretto (credo giustamente, per cui la mia domanda). Forse avevo ommesso la virgola, ma non credo che fosse quello il motivo della correzione.

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## effeundici

Si può dire :

Ciao ragazzi - Ciao Francesco - Ciao bambini

ma si deve dire: _Ciao *a* tutti._

_Ciao tutti_ non è proprio usata, con e senza virgola


----------



## Spiritoso78

Salve,

come ben detto da Effeundici, dopo un saluto o un ringraziamento ci vuole sempre la preposizione semplice a:

Un saluto / un ringraziamento / un grazie a tutti i convenuti, a tutta la platea, a tutti i partecipanti.


​Ciao ragazzi!


----------



## Nunou

Forse Francis avrebbe bisogno anche di capire perché non si dice "ciao tutti" bensì "ciao a tutti".
A me sembra si tratti di una questione di nomi e pronomi ma le mie reminiscenze grammaticali non mi permettono di
definire meglio la regola/il concetto e/o affermare con certezza quello che dico.

Ciao.

P.S.: mi viene in mente ad esempio che si dice "grazie a tutti" ma anche "ringrazio tutti"...."ciao a tutti" ma anche "saluto tutti"...forse è anche questo che lo porta a fare confusione. Quanti _forse_ e quanti _anche_...


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti . Il "problema" non è la frase _Ciao a tutti_, questa si capisce benissimo, anche la funzione della preposizione _a_. La mia domanda è piuttosto se non si possa dire "Ciao, tutti" (nel senso di "hello, everybody"), cioè "tutti" sarebbe quasi un "vocativo" (rivolgendo si a tutti).

Sono quasi sicuro (ma non giurerei ...) di aver sentito dire "ciao, tutti" anche in TV.


----------



## matoupaschat

Sempre da Serianni:
*Ciao* -- Saluto molto confidenziale, individuale (ma sta diffondendosi, specie attraverso la televisione, il vezzo di adoperare ciao come saluto di gruppo), usato per l'apertura e il commiato. 
Sembra che grammaticalmente niente vieti di dire "Ciao, tutti". Comunque, l'uso è tiranno,...finché non venga sostituito da un altro .


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Matou .


----------



## Nunou

Momento...siamo veramente sicuri che la grammatica non lo vieti...se dico "un grande ciao _tutti_"...non si capisce niente 
mentre se dico "un grande ciao a tutti" questo è chiarissimo. Idem con saluto/ringrazio usati come sostantivo e non come forma verbale. Un saluto, un ringraziamento, come già diceva Spiritoso, sono e vanno sempre indirizzati a qualcuno. 
Complimentarsi poi...è tutto un programma, provare per credere!!

Francis e Matou, anche se lo avete sentito in televisione o letto da qualche parte ciò non vuol dire che sia veramente corretto e/o di uso comune. Molti parlano e scrivono male anche la loro lingua e l'italiano non è certo un'eccezione. 

Ciao


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Nunou. Non c'è alcun problema, accetto, ovviamente, le opinioni di madrelingua e continuerò a dire "ciao a tutti" . In TV (se mi ricordo bene) l'ho sentito dire da alcuni conduttori televisivi (quindi non da "chiunque", per dire così), per cui mi sono incuriosito e volevo sentire le vostre opinioni.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Francis
le tue domande sono sempre pertinenti e mai casuali o stupide, questo l'ho capito benissimo anche perché a volte hanno il potere di mandare in crisi persino i madrelingua. Ad esempio, io non mi sarei mai posta questa domanda ma ora m'interessa sul serio capire/o cercare di ricordare se c'è qualcosa dietro al "non si dice" o "si dice così". Non tanto perché amo le regole o le abitudini, quanto perché spesso io stessa dico le cose senza più sapere esattamente il perché.


----------



## matoupaschat

Nunou said:


> Francis e Matou, anche se lo avete sentito in televisione o letto da qualche parte ciò non vuol dire che sia veramente corretto e/o di uso comune. Molti parlano e scrivono male anche la loro lingua e l'italiano non è certo un'eccezione.
> Ciao


Esatto! Ma questo non esclude a priori che sia un'espressione emergente che diventerà la norma del futuro. Se qualcosa viene detto e capito da una parte anche minima della popolazione, c'è sempre una (pur bassa) possibilità che si verifichi. Chi vivrà vedrà...
Un caro saluto!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

effeundici said:


> Si può dire :
> 
> Ciao ragazzi - Ciao Francesco - Ciao bambini
> 
> ma si deve dire: _Ciao *a* tutti._
> 
> _Ciao tutti_ non è proprio usata, con e senza virgola



Ciao, effe.

Mi colpisce la distinzione fra "si _può_ dire ..." e "ma si _deve_ dire..." [corsivo mio]. Forse, se fossi uno straniero, comincerei a pensare che si possa anche NON dire "Ciao ragazzi - Ciao Francesco - Ciao bambini". Ti chiedo anche se non ritieni necessaria una virgola prima di "ragazzi, Francesco e bambini".
Infine, credo d'accordo con te, penso che "Ciao" non possa avere un trattamento molto diverso da quello che riserviamo a "Buongiorno", Buonanotte", e via salutando.

Saluti.

GS


----------



## effeundici

No, non la ritengo necessaria ma ammetto che sull'uso della punteggiatura sono completamente autoreferenziale.

L'unico esempio che adesso mi viene in mente, comunque, è il film/romanzo _Arrivederci ragazzi_ nel quale non c'è virgola.


Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, effe.
> 
> Mi colpisce la distinzione fra "si _può_ dire ..." e "ma si _deve_ dire..." [corsivo mio]. Forse, se fossi uno straniero, comincerei a pensare che si possa anche NON dire "Ciao ragazzi - Ciao Francesco - Ciao bambini". Ti chiedo anche se non ritieni necessaria una virgola prima di "ragazzi, Francesco e bambini".
> Infine, credo d'accordo con te, penso che "Ciao" non possa avere un trattamento molto diverso da quello che riserviamo a "Buongiorno", Buonanotte", e via salutando.
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Torno un attimo sull'argomento perché nessuno sembra di avere espresso la ragione per la quale non va detto "ciao(,) tutti". Scusate se sfondo una porta aperta, ma non sarebbe in causa la natura pronominale di "tutti", per caso?


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Matou
era un quesito che mi ero posta anch'io in uno degli interventi iniziali...ciao + nome/nome proprio/aggettivo si dice...anzi, si deve dire. Ciao + pronome...a mio avviso no! Però gradirei averne conferma...


----------



## violadaprile

Bon, un po' di esempi.
_Buongiorno, signore. Buongiorno, professore.
Ciao, Filippo. Ciao, ragazzi._

Però: _ciao a voi, ciao a tutti._
E' un uso (attuale) e non sempre gli usi hanno una logica.

Mi domando però come mai Giorgio (sempre "ascoltatore" attento) senta il bisogno della virgola.
E la risposta c'è, il sostantivo dopo la virgola è un *vocativo*. 
_Servitor vostro, sior paròn!
Buongiorno, Concetta!
Mi rivolgo a lei, signor giudice, per avere udienza._

Quindi se il vocativo va bene per il sostantivo può andar bene anche per il pronome.
_Ehilà, voi! Che fate?_ (e qui nessuno discute)
_
Buongiorno, tutti! Oggi c'è il sole._
Espressione che comprende evidentemente solo i presenti. Ma non viola nessuna regola, solo un'abitudine che ci fa apparire "strano" un uso diverso. Ma che fa, ci abitueremo anche a questo! 

PS La virgola prima del vocativo può esserci o non esserci. Anche qui, dipende dall'enfasi che si vuole dare.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Viola, 
O.K....ora ho capito però in questo caso "Ciao tutti! /Ciao, tutti!", secondo me,  oltre al semplice saluto implica anche qualcos'altro, ad esempio il salutare e richiamare attenzione (Vi dico ciao quindi guardatemi/rispondetemi).
Con "ciao a tutti" invece saluto e basta, non cerco una reazione/risposta, se c'è bene, altrimenti pazienza....al limite ne dedurrò che la persona è un po' maleducata o distratta...
Forse mi sto solo perdendo in inutili e personali supposizioni...


----------



## francisgranada

violadaprile said:


> Mi domando però come mai Giorgio (sempre "ascoltatore" attento) senta il bisogno della virgola. E la risposta c'è, il sostantivo dopo la virgola è un *vocativo*. ...


Esatto, ed è per questo che dall'inizio scrivo la frase "ciao, tutti" con la virgola e il pronome "tutti" lo vedo in funzione di vocativo (#5). Accetto, ovviamente, che per un italiano suona "strano", ma insieme a Matou, in sostanza non trovo la detta frase agrammaticale.


----------



## francisgranada

Sì, Nunou, ma se entro in una stanza e dico "Ciao, ragazzi!", non richiamo l'attenzione? Dipende piuttosto dall'intonazione e non dalla parola usata, almeno secondo me...


----------



## Anja.Ann

_Ciao a tutti_,  

Per come la vedo io, "tutti" significa "tutte le persone" (è un pronome, non un nome proprio o comune) e, onestamente, non troverei corretto, rivolgendomi direttamente ai miei interlocutori, dire: "Buongiorno, tutte le persone" o "Ciao, tutte le persone"  ... per me ci vuole la preposizione.


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao Nunou 
La differenza che senti è psicologica. "ciao tutti!" non è normalmente usato ed è addirittura sentito come scorretto.

Però la televisione, che non è una buona maestra, tuttavia fa scuola. E quindi se diciamo "ciao tutti" ci sentiamo non solo moderni, ma anche al centro (noi!) dell'attenzione, proprio come il presentatore in mezzo al suo pubblico. (_"Guarda, parlo come il presentatore ..."_) Una questione psicologica di immedesimazione. Che è quello che la televisione vuole da noi.

E in più ci sentiamo anche un po' biricchini e anticonformisti. 
Quindi questo modo di dire mostra tutti i segni di avere un buon futuro 


PS Sì Francis, come spesso, ti dò ragione.
E, sì Anja, è giusto quello che stavamo dicendo.
Però io sono piuttosto certa che potrei dire "Ciao, tu!" Sgarbato, ma corretto. Con il pronome personale. Ma col pronome indefinito?
Chiaro che non è nel nostro orecchio, ma tra l'orecchio e la grammatica, io preferisco tenermi aperta ai cambiamenti.


----------



## Nunou

francisgranada said:


> Sì, Nunou, ma se entro in una stanza e dico "Ciao, ragazzi!", non richiamo l'attenzione? Dipende piuttosto dall'intonazione e non dalla parola usata, almeno secondo me...



Francis,
sì..sì...è lo stesso concetto anche con _ragazzi_! Stavo solo cercando di spiegare (soprattuto a me stessa) perché con _tutti_ e altri pronomi continua a non suonarmi bene.  A questo punto però credo si tratti solo di forme poco comuni e che non sono abituata a sentire. 


EDIT: ecco Viola..."Con il pronome personale. Ma col pronome indefinito?" Per la verità io mi pongo il problema anche con diversi pronomi personali diretti perché mi pare che possa funzionare solo con alcuni, con altri no, non tanto per questioni grammaticali ma perché quello che dico non avrebbe senso. Lasciamo poi da parte la funzione di questi pronomi, altrimenti vado completamente nel pallone.  Che sia anche questa solo una questione psicologica?


----------



## violadaprile

> Per la verità io mi pongo il problema anche con diversi pronomi  personali diretti perché mi pare che possa funzionare solo con alcuni,  con altri no, non tanto per questioni grammaticali ma perché quello che  dico non avrebbe senso. Lasciamo poi da parte la funzione di questi  pronomi, altrimenti vado completamente nel pallone.  Che sia anche  questa solo una questione psicologica?



A volte, ma non sempre. Ci sono espressioni idiomatiche che derivano semplicemente dal bisogno di sentirsi parte del 'branco'. Di non sentirsi bacucchi. E così via 
Espressioni che poi prendono piede e diventano comuni. Entrano nell'uso. E ci facciamo l'abitudine.

Anja ha ragione, nessuno di noi direbbe "Ciao, tutte le persone". Però diciamo ormai tranquillamente "Ciao gente". E perché dunque non "Ciao tutti quanti!"? E' qualcosa che ho già sentito.
Non so se lo userei scrivendo, però dipende dal contesto e dallo stile che sto usando.
Come sempre


----------

